# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Личное пространство

## Irina

*Про личное пространство.*
Такая вот теория: люди живут каждый в своем пространстве.
Не все друг другу интересны и даже не все друг друга замечают.
Но некоторые друг для друга очень интересны, вот они как бы существуют в одном пространстве.

Не все пускают в свое личное пространство.
Для кого то вы можете быть очень закрытым, а для кого то - напротив - открытым.
Про кого-то вы скажете, "это мой человек", значит, вы с ним - на одной волне, в одном пространстве.
Это еще иногда называют совместимостью.

*Что скажете про эту теорию. И насколько вы сами охраняете собственное личное пространство?
Насколько открыты для других людей?*

----------


## Irina

С теорией согласна, потому что не знаю как по другому объяснить почему к одним людям притягивает, а от других бежишь сломя голову.

----------


## Marusja

есть даже такая психологическая игра: закрываете глаза и к вам подходит человек, как только чувствуете себя некомфортно, говорите ему стоп. расстояние между вами и будет личным пространством именно для вас.

----------


## Asteriks

Представляю себе личное пространство иначе. Как территорию, в которую НЕ СМЕЙ вторгаться. Имею понятие РАСШИРИТЬ личное пространство. Это значит, как у Иры сказано, впустить человека, в это самое пространство. Но так же быстро можно его и закрыть. На мой личное пространство не позволено никому посягать. ЭТО МОЁ! Это такое состояние, где мне уютно, хорошо, комфортно, в нём есть место друзьям, а от врагом мы отметёмся огромной метлой. Не то что в пространство не пустим, а и приблизиться не позволим.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня лишний раз теория получила подтверждение. Человеку подписывала бумаги. Пока сидели на расстоянии - всё было нормально, но как только он встал возле меня документы подписать, ручку пожать, меня прямо колотить стало, так и хотелось сказать - держите дистанцию.

----------


## vova230

Я в свое личное пространство не впускаю никого. Для меня это как душа, и нечего там делать чужим. Да, можно для хорошего человека уменьшить личное пространство до минимума, но не более того. А так обычно это примерно расстояние вытянутой руки. Именно на таком расстоянии я комфортно чувствую себя при разговоре.

----------


## Banderlogen

У городских жителей, кстати, комфортный размер личного пространства меньше, чем у сельских. Это видно даже глядя на то, на каком расстоянии находятся друг от друга собеседники из числа тех и других.
Связано, видимо, с разной плотностью населения. Так что будьте аккуратны при случае, не ставьте человека в неудобное положение.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Связано, видимо, с разной плотностью населени


с наличием общественнго транспорта и час пик)

----------


## Banderlogen

> с наличием общественнго транспорта и час пик)


что вытекает из высокой плотности населения. Так что все нормально написал

----------


## vova230

Я не согласен. В час пик личное пространство просто уплотняется, а не впускает посторонних. А выйди на простор и снова оно обретает свое истинное положение, а у каждого оно свое.

----------


## Asteriks

Вы принимаете за личное пространство чисто физическую величину? Она от личного пространства очень далеко стояла....

----------


## Banderlogen

> Вы принимаете за личное пространство чисто физическую величину? Она от личного пространства очень далеко стояла....


Как раз таки очень далеко от этого стоит *не* физическая величина.

Физическая она и есть...

----------


## Asteriks

Пример: посторонний человек задаёт тебе очень личные вопросы, на которые ты не хочешь отвечать. Вторгается он в твою физическую величину?
Вообще-то спорить не о чем, потому что для тебя важнее физическая величина (чтоб на голову не сел никто), для меня то же понятие из области психологии. 
Вот прикинь:



> *ЛИЧНОЕ ПРОСТРАНСТВО* - Ваш внутренний мир, где
> * Вам комфортно и безопасно'';
> * только Вы устанавливаете законы и правила для себя;
> * только Вы решаете, что хорошо и что плохо;
> * только Ваши оценки важны для Вас;
> * только Вы решаете кого пригласить в него, а кого - нет.


И ещё:



> *Многомерное пространство*
> 
> Обычно под личным пространством подразумевают коммуникационную дистанцию, или телесное пространство – область, происходящее внутри которой человек относит к себе и стремится регулировать самостоятельно. Внутри личного телесного пространства выделяют несколько зон:
> 
> Интимная зона, порядка 50 см – это по существу расстояние вытянутой руки. В интимную зону пускают только очень близких людей, а проникновение в неё постороннего вызывает немедленный дискомфорт и тревогу.
> 
> Персональная зона радиусом (строго говоря, личное пространство имеет овальную форму, по бокам от человека оно чуть короче, чем спереди и сзади) от 50 см до 1,5 м – это дистанция личной доверительной беседы.
> 
> Социальная зона – расстояние от 1,5 до 3,5-4 м, область для контактов с посторонними, чужими людьми.
> ...


Если какой-нибудь циник сейчас скажет, что я воспользовалась помощью Google - он вторгнется в моё личное пространство, потому что это моё личное дело: что, где, как и с какой целью. Я прочла,  узнала, повысила свой уровень. А посторонним до этого не должно быть никакого дела.

----------


## Asteriks

Несколько картинок по теме. Интересно, есть ли среди них та картинка, с которой Вы ассоциируете своё личное пространство?

----------


## Irina

Я наверное своё личное пространство ассоциирую с №3

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

А мне №1 как-то близок...

----------


## Asteriks

А №1 - это мышиный рай, уважаемыё Зёбра) Как это понимать? Кто тогда мышь, а кто Зёбра? Ну, ладно, ладно, забирай себе самый полосатый цветок)))

----------


## Banderlogen

*Asteriks*, 
под личным пространством я и имел ввиду вот это:



> *Обычно* под личным пространством *подразумевают* коммуникационную дистанцию, или телесное пространство – область, происходящее внутри которой человек относит к себе и стремится регулировать самостоятельно.


В метрах, да. Физическая величина.
Еще из универского курса психологии помню, что физическая, потому и спорю.

----------


## vova230

Личное пространство это величина как психологическая так и физическая и одно не отделимо от другого. Так если человек вторгается в мое физическое пространство, то я с ним возможно вообще разговаривать не буду, ни то что откровенничать, и наоборот, если я доверяю человеку на столько, что рассказываю ему свои некие тайные или интимные секреты, то с большой долей вероятности я допущу его и в свое физическое пространство.

----------


## Asteriks

Красная фигура - тревога, синяя - комфорт.

----------


## Irina

Нашла интересную статью по теме:




> Пока я встречалась со своим любимым вначале я мечтала  как можно больше времени проводить вместе, потом - жить вместе, чтобы почти не разлучаться, чтобы было много-много возможностей для общения и т.д. И вот мы стали жить вместе и что же?!  Я стала чувствовать всё чаще, что мне необходимо личное пространство. То надо уединиться и почитать, то появляется потребность пообщаться в интернете с подругой, которая живёт в другом городе, то мне надо поработать над каким - то своим проектом и т.д. Я поняла, что я ищу личное пространство в нашей общей квартире, в своей же семье! Я сначала испугалась, ведь я думала, что у нас будет семейное счастье, как только мы начнем жить вместе,  а туту такое! Это нормально? Любить человека, но искать свободное время, чтобы побыть одной? Ведь на тот период для меня это были новые чувства, тогда я ещё не много знала о психологии отношений мужчины и женщины, о том, какие трудности и проблемы возникают после того, как мужчина и женщина начинают вместе жить, как  воспринимать вновь появившиеся трудности и главное, как их решать.
> Но, к счастью, я довольно скоро осознала, что стремление к времени для себя и стремление к личному пространству - это нормально и даже необходимо после того, как мужчина и женщина начинают жить вместе, в одной квартире и одной семьей.
>       У каждого была своя жизнь до того, как мужчина и женщина  стали жить вместе. Конечно, пара, семья - это уже не один человек. Поэтому, когда две наши жизни почти сливаются в одну, наш образ жизни значительно меняется. Причём мы выбираем это сами, т.к. считаем, что вдвоём нам будет гораздо лучше, чем по - одному!  И тем не менее, важно всегда помнить, что мы не становимся одним человеком до конца  И даже в совместной, семейной жизни должна оставаться БОЛЬШАЯ доля нас самих, нашей прежней жизни, нашего личного пространства и времени!
> 
> 
>     Физическое пространство!
> 
>       Когда мужчина и женщина живут вместе - это их общий дом, их общее пространство - вроде всё теперь общее. Вот здесь – то я на личном примере убедилась, что человеку в буквальном смысле необходима некая свобода, некое личное пространство! Не только в эмоциональном смысле, но и конкретно в материальном. Свои полки, где лежат только его (её) вещи, где стоят её кремы, лежат его бритвы. Полка, куда он всегда может бросить свои зажигалки, ключи, блокноты, ручки, диски и быть уверенным в том, что их никто не тронет и он возьмёт свои вещи там, где положил (если в семье нет пока детей). Полка, где только её тетради с записями, вырезки из журналов, книги и где женщина всё знает.
> Папка мужчины в компьютере, куда женщина не залезет и ничего не сотрёт. Её очень важные фотографии природы в компьютере, которые нельзя трогать, перетаскивать в другую папку - иначе она их не найдёт и т.д.
> ...

----------


## BiZ111

Да, у меня тоже самое, что в статье, что выше  Что ещё сказать-то...Каждый день ешь икру и через неделю её возненавидишь, сделаешь паузу и опять заешь. Обычное дело. Не вижу в этом ничего неправильного

----------


## Irina

Сегодня у меня опять стояли за спиной и комментировали мои действия. Так и хотелось начертить вокруг себя магический круг, в который никто кроме меня не сможет войти.

----------


## BiZ111

> Сегодня у меня опять стояли за спиной и комментировали мои действия. Так и хотелось начертить вокруг себя магический круг, в который никто кроме меня не сможет войти.


Я с таким сталкиваюсь частенько. Но первое, чего мне хочется, это взять биту и приготовить кашу...

Поведай секрет сдержанности? Может возраст?

----------


## Irina

> Поведай секрет сдержанности? Может возраст?


 Нет, не возраст. Я работала раньше в такой структуре, где волей - неволей научишься сдержанности.

----------


## BiZ111

Личное пространство в туалете и в ванной....

ах, армия  

А кто по утрам просыпается с настроем "не подходи - убьёт!" ?

----------


## Irina

> А кто по утрам просыпается с настроем "не подходи - убьёт!" ?


Я просыпаюсь с таким настроением, но до первой чашки кофе. Потом становлюсь более дружелюбной)))

----------


## Vanya

> Я просыпаюсь с таким настроением, но до первой чашки кофе. Потом становлюсь более дружелюбной)))


а теперь признавайся, что в кофе подмешиваешь?

----------


## Irina

> а теперь признавайся, что в кофе подмешиваешь?


Ничего, просто окончательно просыпаюсь))) А вообще я кофеманка и пока с утра не выпью чашечку - глаза продрать вообще не могу)))

----------


## vova230

> Ничего, просто окончательно просыпаюсь))) А вообще я кофеманка и пока с утра не выпью чашечку - глаза продрать вообще не могу)))


Я тоже кофеман, спать ложусь только после чашечки кофе

----------


## BiZ111

Мне чрезвычайно необходимо личное пространство ичтобы никто не мешал) ещё не прошёл синдром "моей комнаты"  Правда пару лет, был не один в этой комнате и ничего хихи)))

----------

